# English-speaking doctor in San Cris?



## shomer (Jul 7, 2014)

Apologies if this has been covered before, but I can't seem to get the Search function to cooperate. 

A friend with little Spanish is looking for an English-speaking doctor in SCdlC. Any recommendations?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

If no one responds, I would get a copy of the Yellow Pages (seccion amarillo) and search for the specialty you wish. Often, doctors will list where they studied, interned, etc. If it was in the US or Canada, odds have it that they speak English.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

what kind of a doctor? It maybe easier to hire a translator try Ruth Ruiz 967 121 3591

Bella at the B & B by the same name on calle Dr Navarro may know of one , she is American, a hotel like the Holiday Inn may know as well. 
I would think the hotels would know of one but who knows.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

yr , better still, try to get sick in some place other than San Cristóbal. If they don´t kill you in their filthy, mismanaged hospítals there it will not be from a lack of trying.


----------



## suzanneveld (Jan 3, 2016)

It will probably be too late for your friend, but for future reference; I am a dutch (family) doctor living and working in San Cristóbal since a couple of years. Currently working for an NGO in the indigenous communities but I sometimes see private patients in a practice near the center of town.. < snip>


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In which community do you work? Do you work outside of that community with people from other communities in the area as well? Are you around Bochil?
Where are you working in San Cristobal? I live next to the consultorio of Dr, Gabriel who works in Zinacantan as well and I always have indigenous I know asking for doctors they ca see, and talk to .


----------



## suzanneveld (Jan 3, 2016)

I work in the area of San Juan Cancúc and la Garrucha (Ocosingo), but only with patients that participate in the projects of the NGOs I work for... My husband is a doctor as well, he works for the Secretaría de Salud in the clinic of Yabteclum (in the afternoon shift): he's a very good doctor (unlike many of the doctors that work in the public system here) and many (indigenous) patients travel from far to see him!
In San Cristóbal I sometimes see patients in the practice of Yesenia Aguilar, a paediatrician (also very recommendable!), in San Ramón.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Is Yabteclum close to Yaxgemel? I need to go there in a couple of weeks to visit the coop there and I have not been there yet. I usually go via Tenejapa to go to Cancuc.
Which NGO are you associated with? I work with artisans and I am always looking for new ones if you see something great please let me know. I help out artisans find markets for their goods ,
Thanks for the rec on Dr Yesenia Aguilar, I have friends from Amatenango who are looking for a pediatrician. They are seeing one with Seguro Popular or IMSS not sure but I think they want to see someone else.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

suzanneveld said:


> It will probably be too late for your friend, but for future reference; I am a dutch (family) doctor living and working in San Cristóbal since a couple of years. Currently working for an NGO in the indigenous communities but I sometimes see private patients in a practice near the center of town.. < snip>


Suzanne, I deleted your phone number from your post for your own protection. See Forum Rule #4: Please keep personal information personal. . . . Do not post your, or other members' personal contact details such as email address, facebook, skype, twitter or other profile nor telephone number. This information should only be shared by Private Message, for your own protection.

Thanks for your cooperation and good luck with your NGO work.


----------



## suzanneveld (Jan 3, 2016)

@IslaVerde: thanks! you're right of course... 

@citlali: yes, I think Yaxgemel is close to Yabteclum; Yabteclum is around 20 minutes by car from Chenalhó on the road to Pantelhó. If I come across artisans that need help I will let you know!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## krysseeryssee6 (Mar 20, 2017)

suzanneveld said:


> It will probably be too late for your friend, but for future reference; I am a dutch (family) doctor living and working in San Cristóbal since a couple of years. Currently working for an NGO in the indigenous communities but I sometimes see private patients in a practice near the center of town.. < snip>


Hi Suzanne, are you still in San Cristobal and willing to take a private patient? My boyfriend is very sick in a hostel for past 3 days in San Cristobal and cannot leave his bed to seek medical attention. He does not know Spanish and I am looking for a doctor in San Cristobal who speaks english to make a house call. Let me know! Thank you!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

hi
I live in San Cristobal , I do not know which doctor speak English and I am leaving for the day but I will be back tonight and maybe I can help. How can I contact you. ? At which hostel is your boyfriend staying and what is his name?


----------



## krysseeryssee6 (Mar 20, 2017)

citlali said:


> hi
> I live in San Cristobal , I do not know which doctor speak English and I am leaving for the day but I will be back tonight and maybe I can help. How can I contact you. ? At which hostel is your boyfriend staying and what is his name?


Hi, thank you for your reply! I am new to this site and do not know if we can privately message each other? Either way, my name is Krissie Tsaklis on Facebook. I see it is a national holiday there today and most things are closed? He is at Hostel Luna Nueva located at Calle 1ro. de Marzo 32. His name is Tyler Summerson. My issue is that we are suppose to be meeting in Mexico City on Wednesday and it appears he may be stuck in San Cristobal, sick, with no easy way for me to get there. I asked him to ask hostel staff to see if they have an on call doctor or to try to walk to hospital. I was hoping in the very least I could find a way to get him some pedialyte bc he can't keep anything down. Not sure what type of meds people take in this situations. Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

krysseeryssee6 said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply! I am new to this site and do not know if we can privately message each other? Either way, my name is Krissie Tsaklis on Facebook. I see it is a national holiday there today and most things are closed? He is at Hostel Luna Nueva located at Calle 1ro. de Marzo 32. His name is Tyler Summerson. My issue is that we are suppose to be meeting in Mexico City on Wednesday and it appears he may be stuck in San Cristobal, sick, with no easy way for me to get there. I asked him to ask hostel staff to see if they have an on call doctor or to try to walk to hospital. I was hoping in the very least I could find a way to get him some pedialyte bc he can't keep anything down. Not sure what type of meds people take in this situations. Thank you!


I don't know the hospitals in San Cristobal, but this sounds like he should take a taxi to an emergency room.


----------



## krysseeryssee6 (Mar 20, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't know the hospitals in San Cristobal, but this sounds like he should take a taxi to an emergency room.


Hi, thank you for your reply. He had a doctor come to the hostel and was diagnosed with Thyphoid fever.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

welcome to chiapas where eating salad, salsa and drinking the water is not a good idea.
salmonella typhi and others and amibas love it here.. I hope he get well soon
I had 3 friends visit me last month and the 3 got sick...


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I am sorry your boyfriend is so sick, in a strange place and not speaking the language. Typhoid is a serious disease and extremely contagious. I hope he and the hostel staff are taking precautions- he should not be using any of the hostel dishes, glasses, etc, unless they are sterilized after he uses them or he can pass this on to many people.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a lot of typhoid going around , some people do not even know they have it so it keeps going around. A friend of mine had it for a year before she did anything about it and meanwhile I ate her food quite a few times. so it is not a contagious as one may think but I agree it can be passed around. No one in her family got it either but her neighbor had it as well. 
My husband got it and I did not get it.. it is a hit and miss kind of thing..

Since a doctor went to the hostal the patient was way better off not going to a hospital..believe me except for a couple and I am being nice , you are way better off staying away from hospitals here, they are overcrowded and there are lots and lots of very sick people so you are better off staying home and seeing a doctor at home,


----------

